# my wooly bully



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

it was super warm here today YAY

So sharing some pics and a vid of my mammut bulldog 
He is 12 weeks old and who says bull dogs are hard to train lol


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy cow he's adorable!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh my gosh! He's so fuzzy and adorable!


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Thanks

Hes pretty smart too (surprisingly lol)


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

I love those ears! And the name! And everything else about him. Absolutely adorable......


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Ohhh my gooosh! I want him!! 

If you wake up one morning and you cant find him, you might be able to find him in a blue house in Kentucky....


----------

